# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Donation processing

## CaptainJohnHawk

When should a donation get processed? I think I sent it on Monday, and just curious the waiting time it would take.

----------


## Robbie

Depending on what's going on with all the drama in my life right now, I'm the only one processing donations.  I apologize for any delays, but they will at least get processed monthly.  I'm shooting for more often though. Sorry about the delays and thank you all for your support!

----------

